# A Breeding / Pedigree / DNA Question



## stilltrying (22 July 2016)

Hi all, Ive recently purchased a 3yo filly who has no breeding registered in her passport, however I was told she is nicely bred and Id like to get her breeding verified.  I contacted her passport agency, SHB(GB), who said that I can get a DNA test for my filly providing they hold the details of both her sire and her dam.

I contacted the stud that bred her and her sire is registered with the passport agency, however the dam isnt.  Unfortunately the stud have since sold the dam so I am unable to ask them for a DNA sample.  

Not one to give up at the first hurdleI googled the dam and she shows up on allbreedpedigree.com.  Does this mean that her breeding is verified with someone, just not with the particular passport agency that my filly is registered with?   Short of attempting to track down the current owners of the dam, is there any other way of getting my fillys breeding registered?  

I dont know a great deal about breeding or bloodlines, however I have heard of a few of her ancestors so figured it cant be too bad.   Any advice greatly appreciated : )


----------



## crabbymare (22 July 2016)

what breeding is the dam? if she has other recent offspring its possible she would be cna tested but you would probably need her life number or the registry she is with to find it


----------



## stilltrying (22 July 2016)

The dam is an irish sports horse. I've googled her and see she is now competing dressage in the south, so may be able to track the owners down after all.


----------

